# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Βλάβη τηλεόρασης SABA

## apilot

Παιδιά έχω μια saba TV μοντέλο Τ6332. Μετά απο 5 -10 λεπτά γίνεται πράσινη ξέρει κανείς απο βλάβες για να την επισκευάσω.

----------


## dbsjro

Αν γινεται οταν βλεπεις DVD τοτε φταιει η επαφη η το καλωδιο
αν το παθαινεις ενω βλεπεις καναλια τοτε δν ξερω

----------


## kostasxy

κοιτα πρωτα την πλακετα rgb πανω στην οθονη μηπως εχει κανα ξεκωλημα για αρχη ειναι  ενας κυριος λογος να γινει πρασινη.

----------


## apilot

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά αλλά δεν είναι αυτά που λέτε. Όταν παίζει σταθμούς το κάνει. Κοίταξα για κρύες επαφές,άλλαξα ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει στην RGB (στην πλακέτα οθόνης) αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## anger

Κοίτα άν είναι λίγο το AGC καμια  φορά έχει μια αντίσταση μεταβλητή η οποία με το καιρό ψηλό τα φτύνει και μία ματια στο Tuner.Να σαι καλα.

----------


## east electronics

> Κοίτα άν είναι λίγο το AGC καμια φορά έχει μια αντίσταση μεταβλητή η οποία με το καιρό ψηλό τα φτύνει και μία ματια στο Tuner.Να σαι καλα.


SORRY  ΑΛΛΑ αυτο μαλλον παπαρουλα ειναι  AGC = Automatic gain control το οποιο επεμβαινει απλα στην ενισχυση της σταθμης ραδιοσυχνοτητας  και οσο και  να ειναι λαθος αυτο δεν μπορει να επεμβαινει στο χρωμα και ειδικοτερα σε ενα χρωμα μονο .....

δυο περιπτωσεις 
Α πλακετα με προβλημα σε τριμερ τρανιστορ η ψυχρες κολλησεις πανω στην οθονη 

Β κλασμενη οθονη ....

αρχιζωντας απο την οθονη πρπεπι να αποσυνδεσουμε τις τρεις βαττικες αντιστασεις στα ποδαρακια R-G-B  πανω στην πλακετα της οθονης να αναψουμε την τηλεοραση και να μετρησουμε με ενα πολυμετρο ως προς γη και να δουμε την ταση που υπαρχει στα ποδαρακια της οθονης  ....οχι της αντιστασης αλλα της οθονης 

στοχος μας  ειναι η ταση να ειναι περιπου ιδια σε ολα τα ποδαρακια .... αν πχ το κοκκινο και το πρασινο φερνουν 120 βολτ αλλα το μπλε φερνει 65 τοτε σημαινει οτι η οθονη ειναι κλασμενη ακι σταματαμε εκει 


μετα ξανατοποθετουμε τις αντιστασεις αφου ειδαμε οτι η θονη ειναι ενταξει και κοιταμε οταν η τηλεορασση παιζει κατι λευκο η μαυρο η ταση παλι στα ποδαρακια R-G-B  να ειναι πανω κατω ιδια ( με τις αντιστασεις κολλημενες ) πραγμα που ερχεται απο τα τριμερ που ειναι πανω στην οθονη ....αν δεν ερχεται σημαινει  οτι εχουμε καπου βλαβη ....


κατα την γνωμη μου παντως ειναι μαλλον οθονη ...αλλα αν κανεις ολα τα παραπανω θα σιγουρευτεις 


φιλικους *AGC*  ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΥς !!!!!! :Tongue:

----------


## apilot

Φίλε *Anger* δεν πρέπει να είναι το agc ευχαριστώ πολύ.
φίλε  *Sakis* το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν αυτό. Έβγαλα τα τρια πυροβόλα στον αέρα RGB και οι τάσεις ήταν σωστές με διαφορά 5-7 V στα ποδαράκια της οθόνης.Κόλησα τα ποδαράκια όλα. Έχει τα 200v στο ολοκληρωμένο και τα 13 v επίσης. Γιαυτό άλλαξα άλωστε και το ολοκληρωμένο TEA 5101 που
φοράει στην πλακέτα της οθόνης. Έχει ένα ολοκληρωμένο STV 2118A στη
βασική πλακέτα (σασί) που περνάνε απο εκει το RGB και μαζί λειτουργεί εσωτερικά και το auto cut off αλλά και τα συστήματα secam pal/ntsc.
Μήπως τα έφτυσε το ολοκηρωμένο να το αλλάξω τι λές.
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.*

----------


## apilot

Δεν άφησα την οθόνη  με τα ποδαράκια στον αέρα πολύ ώρα. Δηλαδή όσο χρόνο θέλει για να γίνει πράσινη. μήπως τελικά είναι οθόνη;

----------


## Telemastoras

Στην αρχή παίζει κανονικά έγχρωμα κλπ; Δοκίμασες να συνδέσεις ένα σήμα το SCART να δείς τι κάνει; Μέτρησες ακριβώς τον χρόνο που το παρουσιάζει;
Λογικό ακούγεται να είναι κάποιο εξάρτημα το οποίο μόλις περάσει ο χρόνος του ζεσταίνεται και αλλοιώνει το συγκεκριμένο σήμα. Καντα και πές.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πανω στην πλακετα τις οθονης  εχει δυο διοδους  bav21  ειναι στο ποδι 13  του   tda και συνδεουν  το green του πυροβολου για ριξε λιγο ψυκτικο οταν γινεται  πρασινη  η αλλαξε  τους

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Νίκο έριξα ψυκτικό στα διόδάκια του ΤΕΑ 5101 DV51 & DV52 αλλά στο 10 ποδαράκι γιατί πρασινίζει η εικόνα που συμαίνει δεν έχει μπλέ. 
Μπάνιο την έκανα όλη την πλακέτα.
Φίλε telemastora έβαλα απο γεννήτρια σύματος τις μπάρες και μετα απο 10 λεπτα το έκανε. Ο χρόνος την πρώτη φορά όταν ειναι κρύα είναι 10 λεπτά μόλις την κλείσω και την ανάψω αμέσως έρχεται η εικόνα κανονική αλλά
για 1 λεπτό μόνο.
Περίπτωση δύσκολη τι λέτε;
Η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jimk

χτυπα λιγο το πυροβολο της οθονης με ενα κατσαβιδι να δεις αμα γινεται πρασινη...

----------


## mystaki g

{Έβγαλα τα τρια πυροβόλα στον αέρα RGB }αφου τα εβγαλες γιατι δεν τα αλαξες μεταξι τους

----------


## apilot

Και τι θα κέρδιζα αν τα άλλαζα τα πυροβόλα μεταξύ τους.
Θα είχα το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε άλλο χρώμα.
Κατάλαβες mystaki g.
Διότι σε κενό στον αέρα τα πυροβόλα έχουν την ίδια τάση που σημαίνει δεν πρέπει λογικά να είναι η οθόνη.
Και γιαυτό τον λόγο δεν χρειάζεται να χτυπάω την οθόνη με καυσαβίδι φίλε jimk.

----------


## mystaki g

> Και τι θα κέρδιζα αν τα άλλαζα τα πυροβόλα μεταξύ τους.
> Θα είχα το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε άλλο χρώμα.
> Κατάλαβες mystaki g.


εγω καταλαβα τι σου ειπα,εσυ πρεπει να καταλαβεις που ειναι το προβλημα σου,στην οθονη η αλλου.καταλαβες φιλε Βαγγελη

----------


## jimk

> εγω καταλαβα τι σου ειπα,εσυ πρεπει να καταλαβεις που ειναι το προβλημα σου,στην οθονη η αλλου.καταλαβες φιλε Βαγγελη


apilot  τοτε ισως εβλεπες οτι ισως να φταιει η οθονη στο συγκεγριμενο πυροβολο... ισως να βραχυκυκλωνει οταν ζεσταινεται..

----------


## apilot

Τελικά εγω κατάλειξα ότι η βλάβη δεν είναι στην οθόνη η στην πλακέτα της οθόνης. Διότι έριξα ψυκτκό και άλλαξα το ολοκληρωμένο ΤΕΑ 5101.
Με βάση όλων αυτών που έχω κάνει πιστεύω πως πρέπει να ψάξω στην βασική πλακέτα (σασσί) και γύρω απο το ολοκληρωμένο STV 2118.
Γιαυτό ρώτησα αν είναι το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## gdimis

> εγω καταλαβα τι σου ειπα,εσυ πρεπει να καταλαβεις που ειναι το προβλημα σου,στην οθονη η αλλου.καταλαβες φιλε Βαγγελη


εχει δικιο ο mystaki..εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειχες το ιδιο αποτελεσμα σε αλλο χρωμα;

----------

